# Psalms quoted in the New Testament



## nwink (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a list of all the Psalm verses quoted or specifically alluded to in the New Testament?


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 28, 2011)

Table of Old Testament quotes in the New Testament, in English translation

Actually this list will be more useful since it is Psalm specific http://www.jesuswalk.com/psalms/psalms-NT-quotations.htm


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 28, 2011)

Phil D. said:


> Table of Old Testament quotes in the New Testament, in English translation
> 
> Actually this list will be more useful since it is Psalm specific New Testament Quotations from the Psalms


Good Resource Phil... Thanks.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, those are helpful links. Thanks.

To go beyond direct quotations, and include clear allusions, there simply is no resource like the incredible _Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament_. The Scripture index in the back would give you what you ask for and more. The list is massive.

Of course, that doesn't help if you don't have the book and need it _now._ And aquiring the book will set you back some serious change. But as a long-term investment I highly recommend it. It's one of my most used reference works.


----------



## bug (Sep 29, 2011)

Get Logos if you can afford it, the bible study edition contains this resource "Old Testament Quotes in the New Testament (HCSB)"


----------



## TexanRose (Sep 30, 2011)

There is also a list in the back of the RPCNA Psalter, "The Book of Psalms for Singing."


----------

